# Location of Fuel Pump Relay



## Andy Conroy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

Im getting no fuel to my car so i suspect the relay or fuel pump..

Which Relay is it in the boot? Is there an easy fix option?

Cheers


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Not sure on 33's might be beside the battery behind the cover in the boot.
R32's are on the rhs of the boot latch under the cover (its green)
Pretty sure you can earth it out to bypass it


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

a photo would be quite useful if anyone has one - mostly cos I want to do the fuel pump "upgrade" and bypass the computer. would help Andy also!!


----------



## OO__OO (Jul 29, 2007)

Fuel pump relay is the one on its own by the side of the fuse box next to the battery in the boot. There is also a fuel pump modulator behind a side panel in the boot but I don't know which side!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

hey guys.

which mod is that?
bypass the "low/high" pump output?

i would like to know how is that performed.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

modulator is above the O/S/R strut top under the speaker shelf

putting a direct 12v feed to the the pump is the fastest way of telling if its the pump down


----------



## Andy Conroy (Jan 19, 2008)

It was actually the spade connector that was at fault going into the modulator... I suspect it wasnt plugged in correctly... One of the wires had burnt out... all sorted now... Did get my worried though....


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

wrong thread


----------

